

Javascript/Canvas implementation for the Instagram Challenge: The Unshredder - vidoss
http://vidoss.github.com/

======
rjenkins
I had the same idea and submitted on saturday, here's mine.

<https://github.com/rjenkins/instagram-html5-unshredder>

demo page: <http://memoization.com/unshred.html>

I added drag and drop support, Tokyo image can be found here
<http://bit.ly/sQPUje>.

I like how he repainted in place, makes for a cool demo.

------
josscrowcroft
Whoa, this is really good - beat me to it - but why oh why is the code
minified/obfuscated?

I really want to see how their solution pares up to what I was trying out.

~~~
saintfiends
It's there on his/her github. <https://github.com/vidoss/instagram>

~~~
vidoss
Its a "he" :-)

